# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ëndërrat dhe interpretimi i tyre

## Drini_i_Zi

Ëndërrat e vërteta janë pjesë e Pejgamberllëkut. Është transmetuar se Pejgamberi (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) ka thënë: Ëndërrat e vërteta janë një e dyzet e gjashta pjesë e Pejgamberllëkut (Buhari, 6472; Muslim, 4201)



Ëndërrat kanë qenë shenjë e fillimit të Shpalljes (Buhari, 3; Muslim, 231)



Vërtetësia e ëndërres është e lidhur me sinqeritetin e ëndërruesit. Ata që i kanë ëndërrat më të vërteta janë ata të cilët janë më të sinqertit në të folurit e tyre. (Muslim, 4200)



Para përfundimit të kohës, vështirë që ndonjë ëndërr do të jetë e pavërtetë. Pejgamberi (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) ka thënë: Kjo do të jetë kështu sepse Pejgamberllëku dhe ndikimi i tij do të jenë shumë larg në kohë, kështu që besimtarëve do tu jepet kompensim në formë të ëndrrave të cilat do ti përgëzojnë me lajme të mira apo do tu mundësojnë atyre që të jenë durimtarë dhe të qëndrueshëm në besimin e tyre (Buhari, 6499; Muslim, 4200)



E njëjta mund të thuhet për mrekullitë që ndodhën pas kohës së Sahabëve. Ato nuk ndodhën gjatë kohës së tyre sepse ata nuk kishin nevojë për to për shkak të besimit të fortë të tyre, por njerëzit që erdhën pas tyre patën nevojë për to (mrekulli) për shkak se besimi i tyre ishte i dobët.



Janë tri lloje të ëndrrave:



Rrahmanij (ato që vijnë prej Allahut),



Nefsenij (psikologjike, këto vijnë nga brendësia e personit) dhe shejtanii (ato që vijnë nga shejtani).



Pejgamberi (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) ka thënë: Janë tri lloje të ëndrrave: ëndërra prej Allahut, ëndërra që shkakton ankth dhe të cilat vijnë prej Shejtanit, dhe ëndërrat të cilat vijnë nga ajo për çka personi mendon derisa është i zgjuar dhe e sheh atë kur flenë. (Buhari, 6499; Muslim, 4200)



Ëndërrat e Pejgamberit janë shpallje për shkak se janë të mbrojtura nga Shejtani. Umeti është pajtuar në këtë. Nëse ato janë në pajtim me Kuranin dhe Sunetin, atëherë çdo gjë në rregull; përndryshe, nuk duhet të punohet sipas tyre. Vërtet kjo është një çështje serioze, sepse shumë prej risimtarëve nga mesi i Sufive dhe të tjerë kanë devijuar për shkak të kësaj.



Kushdo që do të ketë ëndrra të vërteta duhet të përpiqet që të flasë me ndershmëri, të hajë ushqim hallall, tu përmbahet urdhërave të Sheriatit, ti shmanget asaj që Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) e kanë ndaluar, të flejë në gjendje të pastërtisë së plotë duke qenë i drejtuar kah Kibla, dhe ta përkujtojë Allahun derisa të fillojnë ti mbyllen qepallat. Nëse ai e bën tërë këtë, ëndrrat e tija vështirë që mund të jenë të pavërteta.



Ëndërrat më të vërteta janë ato të cilat shihen në kohën e Suhurit (pak para agimit), sepse kjo është koha kur Allahu zbret dhe kur mëshira dhe falja janë afër. Kjo po ashtu është koha kur djajtë janë të qetë, ndryshe prej kohës se errësirës pak pas perëndimit të diellit, kur djajtë dhe shpirtërat djallëzorë shpërndahen. (Medarixh el-Salikin, 1/50-52)



El-Hafiz ibn Haxher ka thënë: Të gjitha ëndërrat janë njëra prej dy llojeve: ëndërrat e vërteta; këto janë ëndërrat e Pejgamberëve dhe njerëzve të drejtë të cilët i pasojnë ata. Këto mund tu ndodhin edhe njerëzve tjerë, por kjo është shumë e rrallë, siç është ëndërra e mbretit pabesimtar e cila qe interpretuar për të nga Jusufi (paqja qoftë mbi të).



Ëndërrat e vërteta janë ato të cilat realizohen në jetën e vërtetë, ashtu siç shihen në ëndërr. Ëndërrat e përziera të rrejshme, të cilat paralajmërojnë për diçka; këto janë të llojeve të ndryshme: lojëra të Shejtanit për ta shqetësuar personin, siç është kur ai e sheh kokën e tij të këputur dhe ai e përcjellë atë, apo e sheh veten duke rënë në krizë dhe smund ta gjejë askë që ta shpëtojë nga ajo, dhe kështu me radhë.



Kur ai sheh disa nga engjëjt duke i thënë të bëjë diçka të ndaluar, apo gjëra të tjera të cilat smund të kenë kuptim. Kur ai sheh diçka duke i ndodhur në jetën e vërtetë, apo do të kishte dëshirë që ti ndodhte, dhe e sheh këtë si shumë reale në ëndërrën e tij; ose e sheh atë që zakonisht i ndodh derisa është i zgjuar apo atë që e reflekton disponimin e tij. Këto ëndërra zakonisht flasin për të ardhmën apo të tashmen, rrallë për të kaluarën.



Ebu Seid el-Hudri ka thënë: Pejagamberi (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) ka thënë: Nëse dikush prej jush sheh ndonjë ëndërr që i pëlqen, kjo është prej Allahut, ashtu që le ta lavdërojë Allahun për të dhe të flasë për të me të tjerët. Nëse sheh tjetër përveç kësaj, një ëndërr të cilën nuk e pëlqen, kjo është prej Shejtanit, ashtu që le të kërkojë strehim tek Allahu nga e keqja e saj dhe të mos tia përmend askujt, sepse kjo sdo ta dëmtojë atë. (Buhari, 6584 dhe Muslim, 5862).



Ebu Kutade ka thënë: Pejgamberi (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) ka thënë: Ëndërrat e mira vijnë prej Allahut, ëndërrat (e këqija) vijnë prej Shejtanit. Kushdo që sheh diçka që nuk i pëlqen, le të pështyjë tri herë në anën e majtë të tij dhe të kërkojë strehim tek Allahu nga Shejtani, se kjo nuk do ta dëmtojë atë. (Buhari 6594. dhe Muslim, 5862). Të pështyerit që përmendet këtu është i lehtë, pështymë e thatë pa jargë.



Është transmetuar nga Xhabiri se Pejgamberi (sallallhu alejhi ue selam) ka thënë:Nëse dikush prej jush sheh një ëndërr e cila nuk i pëlqen, le të pështyjë në të majtën e tij tri herë dhe të kërkojë strehim tek Allahu nga Shejtani tri herë, dhe të kthehet në anën tjetër nga ajo në të cilën ka qenë duke fjetur. (Muslim, 5864)



Ibn Haxher ka thënë: që të përmblidhet e tërë ajo që është thënë për ëndërrat e mira, ne mund të themi tri gjëra:



1] Personi duhet ta falenderojë Allahun për ëndërrën e mirë
2] Ai duhet të ndjehet i lumtur për të
3] Ai duhet të flasë për të me ata që i do, por jo edhe me ata të cilët nuk i pëlqen.



Që të përmblidhet ajo që është thënë për ëndërrat e këqija, ne mund të themi katër gjëra:



1] Ai duhet të kërkojë strehim tek Allahu nga e keqja e ëndërrës
2] Ai duhet të kërkojë strehim tek Allahu nga e keqja e Shejtanit
3] Ai duhet të pështyjë tri herë në anën e tij të majtë pasi që të zgjohet
4] Ai sduhet që tia përmend këtë ndonjërit.



Në Buhari, Bab el-Kajd fil-Menam, është rrëfyer gjëja e pestë nga Ebu Hurejre, e cila është që të falet (namaz). Formulimi i transmetimit është: kushdo që sheh diçka që se pëlqen (në ëndërr) nuk duhet që ti tregojë ndonjërit për të, por duhet të ngritet e të falet. Kjo qe transmetuar si transmetim Meusul nga Imam Muslimi në Sahihun e tij. Muslimi i shtoi edhe sendin e gjashtë, e cila është që të rrotullohet nga ana në të cilën personi ka qenë shtrirë.



Si konkludim, janë gjashtë gjëra të cilat duhet bërë, e katërta që u përmend më lart, plus falja e dy rekateve për shembull dhe rrotullimi nga ana në të cilën ka qenë shtrirë.



Sipas hadithit të rrëfyer nga Ebu Razin et-Tirmidhi, ai nuk duhet ti tregojë ndonjërit për të përveç shokut shumë të afërt të cilin e do shumë, apo i cili është shumë i urtë. Sipas një transmetimi tjetër, ai nuk duhet të flasë për të përveç me atë i cili është i urtë apo me atë i cili është i dashur për të. Sipas një transmetimi tjetër, ai sduhet ti tregojë ndonjërit përveç dijetarit apo atij i cili do të jep këshillë të sinqertë. El-Kadi Ebu Bekr Ibn el-Arabi ka thënë: sa i përket dijetarit, ai do ta interpretojë në mënyrë të mirë për të aq sa mundet, ndërsa ai që do ti jep këshillë të sinqertë do ti mësojë diçka atij që do të jetë e dobishme për të dhe do ta ndihmojë ta bëjë atë. Ai që është i urtë është ai, i cili di ta interpretojë atë dhe do ti tregojë vetëm atë që do ti ndihmojë atij, përndryshe do të heshtë. Ai që është i dashur, nëse di diçka mirë do ta thotë atë, dhe nëse nuk di apo është në dyshim, do të heshtë.



Imam el-Begaui ka thënë: Dije se interpretimi i ëndërrave bie në kategori të ndryshme. Ëndërrat mund të interpretohen në dritën e Kuranit apo në dritën e Sunetit , apo me anën e proverbave që janë aktuale në mesin e njerëzve, apo me emra ose metaforë, apo me të kundërtën e saj. (Sharh el Sune, 12/220) Ai dha një shembull të kësaj, siç është: Interpretimi në dritën e Kuranit: siç është litari që do të thotë marrëveshje, sepse Allahu thotë (interpretimi i domethënies): Dhe mbahuni të gjithë për litarin e Allahut...  [Al Imran 3:103]



Interpretimi në dritën e Sunetit: siç është sorra e cila paraqet një njeri të pa-moralshëm (fasik), sepse Pejgamberi (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) e quajti si të tillë.



Interpretimi me anë të proverbave: siç është gërmimi i gropës, që domethënë komplot, sepse njerëzit thonë Kushdo që gërmon një gropë, do të bie vetë në të.



Interpretimi me anë të emrave: siç është të shohësh një njeri të quajtur Rashid, që do të thotë urtësi.



Interpretimi me anë të së kundërtës: siç është frika, që do të thotë siguri, sepse Allahu thotë: Dhe Ai sigurisht do tua zevëndësojë një siguri pas frikës së tyre [el-Nur 24:55]

----------


## edona

une te gjithe shtatzansin time spo shoh endra po filma, gjdo nate nga 2 apo 3 lloje po i shoh, ama ska asnje nat qe nuk shoh diqka qe ska lidhje me realitet e mandej po zgjohem tere nerva

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Si shpjegohet kur ne enderr sheh dhe rrin me persona te vdekur.

----------


## edona

> Si shpjegohet kur ne enderr sheh dhe rrin me persona te vdekur.


veq mos mer asgje prej tyne,

----------


## eldonel

Komentimi i endrrave nga Hysejn Es Serraxh


http://www.ziddu.com/download/180543...rrave.exe.html

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

> une te gjithe shtatzansin time spo shoh endra po filma, gjdo nate nga 2 apo 3 lloje po i shoh, ama ska asnje nat qe nuk shoh diqka qe ska lidhje me realitet e mandej po zgjohem tere nerva


Para se te biesh te flesh lexo , thuaj lutjet :



Bismil- láhirr- rrahmanirr- rrahím.

1. Kul- hu All- lláhu ehad
2. All- lláhus- samed
3. Lem jelid ue lem júled
4. Ue lem jekul- lehú Kufuuen ehad


Me emrin e All- llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

1. Thuaj: Ai, All- llahu është Një!
2. All- llahu është mbështetja (Atij i mbështetet çdo krijesë).
3. As s’ka lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur.
4. Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë

---------------------------



Bismil- láhirr- rrahmanirr- rrahím.

1. Kul eúdhú bi rabbi-l felek.

2. Min sherr- rri má halek.

3. Ue min sherri gásikin idhá vekab.

4. Ue min sherr- rrin- nef- fátháti fil- ukad.

5. Ue min sherr- rri hásidin idhá hased.



Me emrin e All- llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

1. Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit,
2. Prej dëmit të çdo krijese, që Ai e krijoi.
3. Dhe prej errësirës së natës kur ngryset plotësisht.
4. Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që lidhin dhe fryejnë nyja.
5. Edhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës vepron.

---------------------------



Bismil- láhirr- rrahmanirr- rrahím.

1. Kul e’údhu bi Rabbin- nás.
2. Melikin- nas.
3. Ilahin- nas.
4. Min sherr- rril-uesvasil- han- nas.
5. El- ledhi juues uisu fi sudurin- nas.
6. Minel- xhin neti uen- nas.


Me emrin e All- llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!

1. Thuaj: “Mbështetem në Zotin e njerëzve!
2. Sunduesin e njerëzve,
3. Të adhuruarin e njerëzve,
4. Prej të keqes së cytësit që fshihet.
5. I cili hedh dyshime në zemrat e njerëzve,
6. Qoftë ai nga xhinët ose nga njerëzit”.

-----------------------------------------



Muhamedi a.s kur shtrihej në shtrat këndonte Ajetin Kursij, për të cilën thotë:
"Po e këndove atë, qëndron me ty një mbrojtës nga ana e Allahut e nuk të afrohet Shejtani deri në mëngjes." Dhe: "Kush lexon dy ajetet e fundit nga surja "Bekare", është i ruajtur tërë natën. (Amenerr-rresulu bima unzile ilejhi mirr-rrabihi uel-mu'minune).


*Më pas shtonte:*


"Me emrin Tënd, o Zoti im! Po e vë trupin tim në këtë shtrat e me lejen tënde e ngre atë.
(O Allah!) Në qoftë se e ke caktuar që (kjo të jetë nata e fundit që unë jetoj e) të marrësh shpirtin tim, të lutem mëshiroje atë; në qoftë se e lejon atë që të rikthehet në jetë, të lutem ruaje atë, siç ruan robtë e tu të mirë!"

"O Allah! Ti e ke krijuar shpirtin tim; po Ti e merr atë; në dorën tënde është vdekja dhe jeta ime; në qoftë se më lejon të jetoj, më ruaj; në qoftë se më bën të vdes, më mëshiro!
O Allah! Unë të kërkoj falje (e më-shirë)."

Më pas Pejgamberi (salall-llahu alejhi ue selem) vendoste kokën mbi pëllë-mbën e dorës së djathtë e thoshte:Â Â "O Allah! Më ruaj nga dënimi Yt Ditën, kur do të ringjallësh robtë e Tu."

Me emrin (dhe me lejen) e Allahut, jetoj e vdes.
Më pas Pejgamberi (salall-llahu alejhi ue selem) thoshte (secila nga tridhjetë e tri herë) :
"Subhanall-llah!Â Elhamdulil-lah! All-llahu Ekber!"

"O Allah! Ti je Zoti i shtatë qiejve, Ti je Zoti i Arshit madhështor, Ti je Zoti ynë e Zoti i gjithçkaje, Ti je Krijuesi i embri-onit e i farës, Ti je Zbritësi i Teuratit, i Ungjillit e i Kuranit. Të lutem të më mbrosh nga e keqja e çdo gjëje që është nën pushtetin Tënd."

"O Allah! Ti je i Pari e nuk ka asgjë përpara Teje; Ti je i Fundit e nuk ka asgjë pas Teje, Ti je më i Larti e nuk ka asgjë mbi Ty. Ti je pranë njerëzve më shumë se gjithkush e gjithçka."

"O Allah, o Ti që di gjithçka të fshehtë e të dukshme, o Rregulluesi i qiejve e i Tokës, o Zot e Mbikëqyrës i gjith-çkaje! Dëshmoj se askush tjetër dhe asgjë tjetër nuk meriton të adhurohet përveç Teje e kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde, që të më ruash nga çdo e keqe që bëj unë e nga ngacmimet e Shejtanit, që e la udhën Tënde, mos më lër të bëj gabime e t'ia atribuoj ato ndonjë myslimani."



*Kur zgjohemi natën*

Aishja (radijall-llahu anha) thotë: "Kur zgjohej Pejgamberi (salall-llahu alejhi ue selem) natën, thoshte:
"Askush tjetër dhe asgjë tjetër nuk meriton të adhurohet përveç Allahut të Vetëm e të Plotfuqishëm, Zotit të qiejve e të Tokës e çka midis tyre, (është) i Lartësuar dhe që fal shumë."

*Kur kemi shqetësime natën*

"Kërkoj mbrojtje nga Allahu, që me fjalët e Tij të përsosura të më ruajë nga zemërimi i Tij dhe nga dënimi i Tij, të më ruajë nga të këqijat e njerëzve, të më ruajë nga ngasjet e Shejtanit, që kërkon të ndikojë tek unë."

----------


## edona

une zakonisht sa here qe ndihesha keq e thoja ajetul kursia,

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Resulullahu a.s thuhet se ka pohuar që ëndrrat janë pjesë përbërëse e dyzet pjesëve të Profecizmit (Nebuvah). Prandaj çdo njeri nuk është në gjendje të bëjë interpretimin e tyre. Shpjegimin e ëndërave mund ta bëjnë këto njerëz.

1. Ai duhet të ketë njohuri të mjaftueshme të tefsirit të Kur`anit.
2. Ai duhet të jetë Hafiz i Haditheve (thënieve) të Profetit a.s.
3. Duhet ta dijë gjuhën Arabe.
4. Të dijë mirë etimologjinë e fjalëve që të dijë sa më mirë të kuptojë prejardhjen e saj.
5. Ai duhet ta njohë mirë Natyrën dhe gjendjen e Popullit.
6. Ai duhet të njohë mirë Bazat dhe Parimet e interpretimit.
7. Ai duhet të jetë Shpirtërisht i pasur.
8. Ai duhet të ketë Moral të pastër të lartë dhe duhet të jetë i sjellshëm, dhe Besnik.

----------


## Preng Sherri

unë nuk e di por më besoni që, kurrë asnjëherë nuk më kujtohet që kam parë ndonjë ëndërr. I zgjuar po, duke menduAR për gjëra të ndryshme por siç tregojnë shumë veta, sikur për një çastë kanë qenë në një botë tjetër s'më kujtohet kjo gjë!

----------


## celyy

> unë nuk e di por më besoni që, kurrë asnjëherë nuk më kujtohet që kam parë ndonjë ëndërr. I zgjuar po, duke menduAR për gjëra të ndryshme por siç tregojnë shumë veta, sikur për një çastë kanë qenë në një botë tjetër s'më kujtohet kjo gjë!


Seshte e mundur te mos shohesh endrra, me vjen keq te te them po qetu ke rrejt per qille ( si ja bojn pleqt ).

----------


## Selami2006

> unë nuk e di por më besoni që, kurrë asnjëherë nuk më kujtohet që kam parë ndonjë ëndërr. I zgjuar po, duke menduAR për gjëra të ndryshme por siç tregojnë shumë veta, sikur për një çastë kanë qenë në një botë tjetër s'më kujtohet kjo gjë!


Shoki ti endrron mirpo nuk i mban ne mend

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Seshte e mundur te mos shohesh endrra, me vjen keq te te them po qetu ke rrejt per qille ( si ja bojn pleqt ).


Unë e thashë një gjë që ka të bëj me të vërtetën ndërsa sa për gënjeshtër besoj që Njeriu duhet me pas një Arsye ndersa me ketë rast nuk ekziston ajo.
Unë nuk e di se si duket ëndërra teksa kam dëgjuar nga shumë veta që thonë e pash veten keshtu apo ashtu, pata frikë e gjera tjera.
 E perseris edhe një herë këtë gjë: asnjëherë s'kam parë ndersa me sy hapur apo edhe me vetëdije për çdo ditë. Mbylli sytë dhe mendoje veten se je duke pilotuar aeroplanin. Por kjo ka të bëjë me një ëndërr që ndryshe quhet edhe dëshirë!

----------


## Archicad

> Unë e thashë një gjë që ka të bëj me të vërtetën ndërsa sa për gënjeshtër besoj që Njeriu duhet me pas një Arsye ndersa me ketë rast nuk ekziston ajo.
> Unë nuk e di se si duket ëndërra teksa kam dëgjuar nga shumë veta që thonë e pash veten keshtu apo ashtu, pata frikë e gjera tjera.
>  E perseris edhe një herë këtë gjë: asnjëherë s'kam parë ndersa me sy hapur apo edhe me vetëdije për çdo ditë. Mbylli sytë dhe mendoje veten se je duke pilotuar aeroplanin. Por kjo ka të bëjë me një ëndërr që ndryshe quhet edhe dëshirë!



E ke nga konstrukti hormonal ne trupin tend. Nese do merr magnezium ne barnatore.  Ajo te ben te relaksohesh. Jepet pa reqete dhe nuk eshte me rrezik. Dhe mund te ndodh qe te shohesh ndonje enderr....

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Shoki ti endrron mirpo nuk i mban ne mend


Une nuk e di se si mund të ëndërrohet dhe të mos mbahet në mend në mos ka të bëj fare me mos ëndërrim. PO nejse se nuk është edhe aq me rëndësi kjo gjë!

----------


## carbondcd

> Une nuk e di se si mund të ëndërrohet dhe të mos mbahet në mend në mos ka të bëj fare me mos ëndërrim. PO nejse se nuk është edhe aq me rëndësi kjo gjë!


Ndoshta nuk flen hiq  :Lulja3:

----------


## ruela

selam alejkum

a ka dikush ne forum qe di ti shpjegoje endrat..nqs po te lutem me thoni

----------


## muli21

> Si shpjegohet kur ne enderr sheh dhe rrin me persona te vdekur.


Veç gjithëçka që të thonë të vdekurit në ëndër është e vërtetë apo e sakt

----------


## Sabriu

> selam alejkum
> 
> a ka dikush ne forum qe di ti shpjegoje endrat..nqs po te lutem me thoni


Po, kam mundesine e sherimit dhe interpretimit duke e perdorur Kuranin famelarte dhe hadithet e Resulit.

Sabri Selmani

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

*Thënie mbi komentimin e ëndrrave të përmbledhura nga fjalët e* dijetarëve 


Shikimi i Allahut subhanehu ve teala në ëndërr, por jo në ndonjë formë (pa e përngjarë Atë me askënd), komentohet në shtatë forma të ndryshme, si: arritja e ndonjë dhuntie në këtë botë dhe pushim në botën e amshuar, siguri, pushim, dritë, udhëzim, fuqi në fe, falje dhe futje në xhenet me bujarinë e Tij, përhapje e drejtësisë dhe mposhtje e zullumit në atë vend, Allahu subhanehu ve teala e bën krenar njeriun që ka parë ëndrrën, e nderon dhe e mëshiron. E, ai që e ka parë në ndonjë formë, atëherë ajo komentohet si ëndërr e keqe.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr Arshi*

Komentimi i Arshit bëhet në pesë forma: presidencë, ngritje, shkallë, krenari dhe post. Nëse njeriu e zgjat të shikuarit e Arshit duke mos u lodhur, ai do të qëndrojë gjatë në postin e tij.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr Karrigia e Allahut subhanehu ve teala*

Nëse shihet Karrigia e Allahut subhanehu ve teala, komentohet si karrige e drejtësisë, e krenarisë dhe e miqësisë.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr Levhi Mahfudhi*

Kjo komentohet si dituri, udhëzim dhe respektim i urdhrit të Allahut.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr lapsi*

Kjo aludon për urtësi, urdhër, dituri, miqësi. E, nëse shihet se çfarë shkruante lapsi, atëherë komentohet se do të ndodhë ajo që është parë.
*
Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr Sidretu Elmunteha*

Nëse shihen në ëndërr pemë me gjethe të shumta dhe të forta në degët e saj, atëherë komentohet se do të ketë shumë lindje në atë kohë dhe vend.
E nëse shihet se gjethet e saj, ose disa prej tyre po binin, atëherë kjo aludon se do të ketë vdekje të shumta.

*Kapitulli nëse shihen melekët*

Nëse shihen melekë (të njohur me emrat e tyre, emra të cilët i dimë nga Kurani dhe Suneti), kjo aludon se atij që e ka parë ëndrrën do ti ndodhë krenari, fuqi, përgëzim, ndihmë, siguri, lehtësim dhe haxh.
Nëse shihen melekët duke zbritur në një vend, atëherë kjo aludon se do ti zbresë ndihma atij vendi.
Nëse njeriu i sheh melekët, por në formë gruaje, atëherë kjo aludon se ai ka përgënjeshtruar Allahun subhanehu ve teala.
Por nëse i sheh melekët duke e mësuar, atëherë kjo aludon për çrregullimin e fesë së tij dhe për mosbesimin e tij.

*Kapitulli nëse shihen qiejt*

Kush e sheh veten e tij në qiell, kjo aludon se do të bëjë një udhëtim të gjatë dhe se do të gjejë në atë udhëtim mburrje dhe ngritje në dunja dhe në ahiret.
E kush i sheh dyert e qiejve të hapura, kjo aludon se i është pranuar lutja dhe se do të zbresin mirësi të shumta. E, kush gjen vështirësi duke e ngritur në qiej, atëherë kjo sinjalizon se do të gjejë ngushtim në fe dhe humbje.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet Dielli*

Dielli sinjalizon kalifin ose udhëheqësin dhe kush sheh se i ka ndodhur ndonjë deformim Diellit, atëherë një gjë e tillë do ti ndodhë udhëheqësit (ashtu siç i ka ndodhur Diellit në ëndrrën e tij).

*Kapitulli nëse shihet Hëna*

Hëna sinjalizon ministrin e kalifit (kryetarit), ose ministrin e mbretit, apo ata që kryejnë punën e tyre. Disa thonë që jo, vetëm nëse shihet Hëna e plotë.

*Kapitulli nëse shihen planetët*

Përveç Diellit dhe Hënës, i thuhet njeriut se nëse sheh yjet në përgjithësi, kjo aludon udhëtim, pasi udhëtarët orientohen nëpërmjet tyre kur gjenden në det.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet nata ose dita*

Sa i përket natës dhe ditës, me to nënkuptohet drita dhe terri.
Errësirat komentohen në disa forma, si: mohim (kufër), ngatërrim (çrregullim), vështirësi të ndonjë gjëje, risi...
E, kush sheh se ka dalë nga errësira në dritë dhe është prej njerëzve të mirë, atëherë kjo komentohet se atij do ti largohet varfëria dhe do të bëhet i pasur.
Kurse drita do të thotë ditë dhe aludon për udhëzim. Fillimi i ditës komentohet me fillimin e çështjes që dëshiron ai, kurse gjysma e ditës dhe fundi i saj gjithashtu komentohen me çështjen që dëshiron ai.
Kush sheh se tërë koha ishte ditë, kjo aludon për vazhdueshmërinë e çështjeve të tij dhe për zgjatjen e jetës së tij.
*
Kapitulli nëse shihet nxehtësia ose ftohtësia*

Nxehtësia komentohet me shqetësim e pikëllim dhe sa më e nxehtë, aq më e theksuar ajo (edhe shqetësimi ose pikëllimi). Kurse ftohtësia aludon vështirësi, sprovë të hidhur dhe dënim. Thuhet se edhe varfëri dhe dëmtim.
Gjithashtu, thuhet se nëse njeriu sheh ftohtësi në kohën e duhur, ftohtësi që nuk i kalon kufijtë e vet (nuk bëhet e padurueshme ose shqetësuese), atëherë kjo nuk aludon për dëmtim. Po ashtu edhe nxehtësia. Allahu subhanehu ve teala e di më së miri.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet ringjallja (kiameti) dhe shenjat e saj*

Nëse shihet kiameti, kjo tek njerëzit e mirë aludon për katër forma: shpëtim, gëzime, sukses, përmirësim dhe përfundim të mirë, kurse tek të këqijtë është e kundërta.
E kush sheh shenjat e kiametit, si: fryrja e surit, dalja e Diellit nga perëndimi, dalja e kafshës apo diçka të ngjashme me to, atëherë ajo komentohet si sprovë (fitne). Do të paraqitet sprova dhe do të shkatërrohet në të populli, por do të shpëtojë një pjesë e tij. Ai që ka parë këtë ëndërr duhet të pendohet.
E, kush sheh se është marrë dhe është dërguar te vendi ku jepet llogaria, atëherë kjo aludon se ai gjendet në gjendje hutimi, argumentuar kjo nga fjala e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: Njerëzve u është afruar koha e llogarisë së tyre, e ata të hutuar në pakujdesi nuk përgatiten fare për të. (Enbija, 1)
Shikimi në ëndërr i llogarisë që jepet në Ditën e Kiametit komentohet në gjashtë forma: dënim nga kryetari, punë, sëmundje, pikëllim, lodhje, ose jetë e shkurtër.
*
Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr Sirati*

Kush sheh veten e tij në këmbë mbi Sirat, do të ketë në dorë vazhdimësi në disa gjëra, bazuar për këtë në ajetin e Kuranit, ku Allahu subhanehu ve teala thotë: Dhe që All-llahu të ndihmon ty me një ndihmë të fortë. (Fet`h, 3)
Kush sheh se e ka kaluar Siratin, do të sigurohet nga shumë sprova dhe vështirësi.
E, kush sheh se është rrëzuar nga Sirati në zjarr, do të bjerë në sprova dhe në fatkeqësi të mëdha.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet Peshorja (Mizani)*

Nëse shihet Peshorja, kjo aludon për shtrirjen (përhapjen) e drejtësisë dhe largimin e zullumit.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet kroi Kevther (havdul Kevther)*

Kush sheh se është bërë kiameti dhe është tubuar njerëzimi te kroi Kevther dhe kërkon ujë, kjo aludon se ai që ka parë ëndrrën është prej të dashurve të Allahut subhanehu ve teala. E, nëse sheh se ka pirë ujë nga kroi, atëherë kjo aludon se ai do të vdesë në Islam.
Nëse sheh se ai sillet rreth tij dhe kërkon ujë nga ai, por i ndalohet të pijë, atëherë kjo aludon se ai person është në bidate (risi).

*Kapitulli nëse shihet xheneti*

Komentimi i xhenetit në ëndërr bëhet në nëntë forma, të cilat janë: dituri, asketizëm, dhunti, shpëtim, përgëzim, hair, begati, kënaqësi dhe siguri.

*Kapitulli nëse shihen në ëndërr retë*

Kjo komentohet gjithashtu në nëntë forma, si: urtësi, udhëheqësi, pronësi, mëshirë, ndershmëri, dënim, thatësi, fatkeqësi dhe sprovë.

Nëse shihet shi, atëherë komentohet si mëshirë, begati, kërkim ndihme. E gjithë kjo nëse shiu është në kohën e vet dhe nuk është trazirë (turbullirë), ose nuk është i shumtë dhe është në një formë që del nga suazat e zakonshme. Nëse shiu bie në mënyrë jo të zakonshme në ngjyrë, sasi dhe në formë, në këtë rast komentohet gjithashtu si sëmundje, sprovim e luftë.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr bora*
Nëse shihet në ëndërr bora, kjo komentohet si pikëllim, sëmundje, dënim, përpos nëse shihet duke rënë pak dhe në kohën e vet.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr se po pikon shi*

Kush shihet në ëndërr zbritja e shiut mbi degët e pemës dhe kjo nxjerr gjethet e saj, në atë vend do të ketë mirësi.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet breshri*

Breshri komentohet në pesë forma, si: sprovë, grindje, ushtri, thatësi dhe sëmundje.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet mjegulla*

Ai që e sheh veten duke e rrethuar mjegulla, dëshiron të pavërtetën dhe duhet ti frikësohet Allahut subhanehu ve teala. Thuhet gjithashtu se ai që sheh mjegullën do të pikëllohet dhe do të mërzitet. E, nëse mjegulla largohet prej tij, ai do të largohet ose do të qartësohet nga ajo gjë.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr kuqërrimi i horizontit pas perëndimit*

Kush shihet kuqërrimi i horizontit, kjo aludon se njeriu që sheh ëndrrën kërkon një gjë. E, nëse e sheh të fshehur, atëherë kjo aludon se ajo çështje ka përfunduar dhe se ai ka ardhur në përfundim.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr frika*

Shikimi i frikës në ëndërr aludon se njeriu që sheh ëndrrën do të frikësohet nga sunduesi (prijësi), ose nga ndihmuesit e tij. E, nëse shoqërohet nga shiu, atëherë kjo komentohet si siguri dhe qetësi.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr vetëtima*

Kush e sheh vetëtimën duke goditur një vend, atë vend do ta godasë një dënim nga Allahu subhanehu ve teala aq sa ka qenë madhësia e asaj vetëtime. Thotë Allahu subhanehu ve teala: ... e këtij tëndit t`i shkaktojë fatkeqësi nga qielli e të gdhijë tokë e lëmuar (e zhveshur). (Kehf, 40)

*Kapitulli nëse shihen erërat*

Erërat (që vijnë nga të gjitha anët) aludojnë për qetësi, kurse era (që vjen nga një anë) komentohet si dënim.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr vala (e rrezeve të Diellit, e cila nga larg duket si ujë, por në realitet nuk është ujë)*
Kjo komentohet si e pavërteta dhe si dituria prej së cilës nuk ka dobi, bazuar në fjalën e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: E veprat e atyre që nuk besuan janë si valët (nga rrezet e Diellit) në një rrafshinë... (Nur, 39)

*Kapitulli nëse shihet Pejgamberi sal-Allahu aljhi ve selem*

Nëse shihen në ëndërr Pejgamberët e zgjedhur, kjo aludon për krenari dhe nder, kurse shikimi i Pejgamberëve të tjerë aludon për fitore dhe triumf. Shikimi i një Pejgamberi aludon për fenë dhe kryerjen e ndonjë amaneti.

*Kapitulli nëse shihen sahabët (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta)*

Kjo komentohet sipas gjendjes së sahabit që shihet.

*Kapitulli nëse shihen tabiinët*

Është thënë se kjo aludon për pasimin e ndonjë vepre dhe të ndonjë morali të mirë.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr marrja abdest*

Kush sheh veten duke marrë abdest me ujë dhe e ka përfunduar abdestin, kjo aludon se do t`i plotësohet e mira që kërkon.
E, nëse sheh se nuk e ka përfunduar abdestin, apo ka marrë abdest me ujë me të cilin nuk lejohet të merret abdest, atëherë kjo komentohet se nuk do të përfundojë çështja që ai kërkon.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet marrja gusul*

Gusuli aludon për pastrim në fe dhe për vepra të mira. Thuhet gjithashtu se është shtim në bukuri sipas gjendjes së ëndrrës dhe llojit të ujit me të cilin merret gusul.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet vetja në namaz*

Namazi në përgjithësi komentohet si gjë e lavdishme në këtë botë dhe në botën tjetër.
Thuhet se nëse njeriu e sheh veten duke falur namazin e drekës, atëherë kjo aludon se ai është mesatar në punët e tij dhe do të krenohet po atë ditë sipas kthjelltësisë së asaj dite.
Kush e sheh veten duke falur ikindinë, kjo aludon se ai e ka kaluar pjesën më të madhe të asaj pune që është duke bërë, ose po e kërkon dhe nuk i ka mbetur prej saj vetëm se pak.
Kush e sheh veten duke falur akshamin, kjo aludon se ai do të veprojë përmirësime në atë që ka obligim ndaj familjes së tij.
Kush e sheh veten se është duke falur jacinë, kjo aludon se ai sillet mirë me familjen e tij dhe se fut gëzim në zemrat e tyre.
E, kush e sheh veten duke falur sabahun, ajo aludon se ai fillon një punë që rezulton me një përmirësim si shkak i jetesës së tij.
Çdo mangësi në namaz aludon për mangësi në fe dhe kush sheh se falet jo në drejtim të kiblës, ka mundësi që prej saj të dalë vepër që kundërshton ligjet e sheriatit.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet leximi i Kuranit*

Kush sheh se po lexon ndonjë pjesë nga Kurani Famëlartë dhe nuk di se çfarë ka lexuar ose ka harruar, nëse ka qenë i sëmurë, do ta shërojë Allahu subhanehu ve teala. E, nëse ka qenë i shqetësuar, do tia largojë Allahu subhanehu ve teala shqetësimin. Nëse ka pasur frikë, do tia largojë atë, argumentuar nga fjala e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: ...dhe shërues për atë që gjendet në gjokse. Thuhet gjithashtu se ai që e sheh veten duke lexuar Kuran, do të flasë të vërtetën, argumentuar nga fjala e Pejgamberit sal-Allahu alejhi ve selem, i cili thotë: Kurani është argument për ty, ose kundër teje.
Në përgjithësi, kush e sheh veten duke lexuar Kuran, atij do ti mundësohet të bëjë adhurim, kurse ai që bën hatme do të ketë përfundim të mirë.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet thërritja e ezanit*

Thuhet se kush e sheh veten në ëndërr duke thirrur ezan në një vend të njohur dhe është besimtar dhe vepërmirë i devotshëm, do ta furnizojë Allahu subhahenu ve teala me vizitën e Qabes, bazuar për këtë në ajetin e Kuranit: "Dhe thirr ndër njerëz për haxhin ..." (Haxh 27)
Kush e sheh veten duke thirrur ezan në një vend të panjohur, kjo aludon për një gjë jo të pëlqyer. Nëse ai që sheh është fasik, kjo aludon se ai do të vjedhë.
E, kush sheh veten se po thërret ezan në minaren e xhamisë, kjo aludon se ai person i thërret njerëzit në respektimin e urdhrave të Allahut subhanehu ve teala.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr bërja e duave*

Kush e sheh veten duke bërë dua për vete dhe duke kërkuar nga Allahu subhanehu ve teala mëshirë dhe duke iu përkulur Atij, përfundimi i tij do të jetë i mirë. E, nëse sheh se bën dua për një person të mirë, atë do të kaplojë e mira e kësaj dunjaje dhe e ahiretit.
Kush e sheh veten duke bërë dua për njeri fasik ose zullumqar, atëherë kjo aludon se ai është ndihmues i tij në zullum.
E, kush e sheh veten se dëshiron të bëjë dua, por nuk mundet, atëherë kjo komentohet se nga ai person nuk ka mirësi.

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr bërja dhikër (përmendja e Allahut)*

Kush e sheh veten duke bërë shumë dhikër, atëherë kjo aludon se ai person është nga të shpëtuarit, bazuar në fjalën e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: Merr prej pasurisë së tyre (të atyre që pranuan gabimin) lëmoshë që t'i pastrosh me të dhe t'u shtosh (të mirat) dhe njëkohësisht lutu për ta, se lutja jote është qetësim për ta. All-llahu dëgjon dhe sheh. (Teube, 103)

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh në ëndërr Mekën*

Nëse dikush e sheh veten në Qabe, kjo aludon se ai person do të jetë i mbrojtur nga fatkeqësitë e kësaj bote, bazuar në fjalën e Allahut Fuqiplotë: A nuk e kanë vërejtur ata se Ne kemi bërë vendin e shenjtë (Mekën) të sigurt, e njerëzit për rreth tyre rrëmbehen (plaçkiten, mbyten). (Ankebut 67), apo ndoshta do të furnizohet me shkuarje në haxh.

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh në ëndërr Medinën*

Nëse dikush e sheh veten në Medinën e Pejgamberit sal-Allahu alejhi ve selem, kjo aludon se ai person shoqëron tregtarët dhe do të furnizohet me të mirat e fesë dhe me të mirat e kësaj bote nga ata.
Nëse dikush e sheh veten në xhaminë e Pejgamberit sal-Allahu alejhi ve selem, kjo aludon se ai do të arrijë të mirën.
E, kush e sheh veten duke qëndruar pranë dyerve të haremit (xhamisë) të Profetit sal-Allahu alejhi ve selem apo dhomës së tij duke bërë istigfar (kërkuar falje), kjo aludon për pendim dhe falje, bazuar në fjalën e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: ...E, sikur të vinin ata te ti, pasi ta kenë dëmtuar veten e tyre (nuk kanë pranuar gjykimin tënd), e të kërkonin ata vetë ndjesë te All-llahu, e edhe i Dërguari të kërkojë ndjesë për ta, ata do të kuptonin se All-llahu pranon pendimin dhe është mëshirues. (Nisa, 64)

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh në ëndërr xhaminë e Kudsit dhe tokën e bekuar*

Nëse dikush e sheh veten në tokën e bekuar, kjo aludon se ai person urdhëron në të mirë. Gjithashtu thuhet se do të pastrohet nga mëkatet apo do të arrijë begati, ose aludon për adhurim.
E, kush e sheh veten e tij në xhaminë e Kudsit, kjo aludon se ai person është fetar, besnik dhe ndoshta do të bëjë haxhin. Gjithashtu thuhet se aludon për siguri dhe paqe.
E, kush e sheh veten e tij afër saj, kjo aludon për bindje.
Nëse dikush e sheh veten në ëndërr duke hyrë nga dera e quajtur rahmeh (mëshirë), kjo aludon për mëshirë. Por nëse e sheh veten duke hyrë nga pas dere (nga ana e jashtme), atëherë kjo aludon se nuk ka hair nga ai person, bazuar në fjalën e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: Ditën kur hipokritët dhe hipokritet atyre që besuan u thonë: "Na pritni (ose na shikoni) të ndriçohemi prej dritës suaj!" U thuhet: "Kthehuni prapa jush (në dynja) e kërkoni ndonjë dritë!" Atëherë vihet ndërmjet tyre njëfarë muri që ka një derë, e brendia e tij është mëshirë (xheneti), e ana e jashtme e tij është dënimi (zjarri). (Hadid, 13)

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh në ëndërr veprat e haxhit*

Kush e sheh veten e tij duke bërë përpjekje për të shkuar në haxh apo për të vizituar varrin e Pejgamberit sal-Allahu alejhi ve selem, ose duke bërë përpjekje për të shkuar në xhaminë e Kudsit, e tërë kjo aludon se ai person kërkon një çështje të lavdëruar dhe do të falënderohet për të, bazuar në hadithin e Pejgamberit alejhi selam: Nuk udhëtohet (me qëllim adhurimi) përpos në tri xhami: Mekë, Medinë dhe në Kuds.
E, kush e sheh veten se po përpiqet të udhëtojë drejt njërës nga këto tri xhami, por nuk ia del dhe nuk ka fuqi të shkojë atje, kjo komentohet në këtë mënyrë: Nëse është i pasur, do të varfërohet dhe nëse është i varfër, kjo aludon se është lidhur me një çështje të cilën nuk ka mundësi ta kryejë.

Nëse dikush sheh në ëndërr universitet, shkollë ose xhami, të gjitha këto komentohen si siguri.
E, kush e sheh veten duke ndërtuar diçka të tillë, kjo aludon se ai do të jetë dijetar dhe do të pasohet.
Thuhet se ai që sheh veten në ëndërr duke ndërtuar xhami, do të martohet me një grua fetare.
Minarja komentohet si udhëheqësi, ose si ai që kryen punën e tij apo gjykatësi.
Thuhet se minarja aludon për thirrjen e njerëzve në punë të mira.
E, kush e sheh veten në ëndërr duke rrënuar minare, kjo komentohet se ai person bën një vepër të keqe dhe si shkak i saj do të ndahet xhemati (populli) musliman.
Kush sheh në ëndërr se është ngritur në minber dhe flet mbi shkenca të ndryshme me urtësi apo edhe ligjëron, kjo aludon se, nëse është nga ai kalibër, ai do të bëhet imam (prijës), ose nga ata që kryejnë po atë punë. Kjo aludon për ngritjen dhe nderimin e tij.
E, nëse nuk është nga ai lloj, atëherë do të bëhet dikush nga të afërmit apo fqinjët e tij, nëse gjendet dikush që e meriton një gjë të tillë.
E nëse ndonjë grua e sheh veten në ëndërr duke ligjëruar dhe duke folur me dituri dhe urtësi, kjo ëndërr aludon se ajo do të zbulohet (do t`i merret fytyra).

*Kapitulli nëse shihet në ëndërr varri i ndonjë Pejgamberi ose njeriu të mirë*

Kush sheh në ëndërr varrin e ndonjë Pejgamberi, kjo aludon se do ta godasë një e mirë dhe begati. Gjithashtu thuhet se po ai Pejgamber do ti bëjë atij shefat.
E, nëse ai sheh ndonjë ndryshim tek ai Pejgamber (p.sh. se ka rruar mjekrën), kjo aludon se ai person ka mangësi në fenë e tij.

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh luftë ose të qëndruarit në front*

Kush e sheh në ëndërr veten e tij duke luftuar për hir të Allahut subhanehu ve teala, kjo komentohet si qëndrueshmëri e tij dhe e familjes së tij, zgjerim i furnizimit të tij dhe pasurim i tij, bazuar në fjalën e Allahut Fuqiplotë: Kush shpërngulet për hir të (të fesë) All-llahut, ai gjen mundësi të madhe dhe begati në tokë... (Nisa, 100)
E, kush e sheh veten se është vrarë nga duart e jobesimtarëve në luftë, kjo aludon se do të gëzohet, do ti shtohet risku (furnizimi) dhe jeta, bazuar në fjalët e Allahut xhele shanuhu: Kurrsesi të mos mendoni se janë të vdekur ata që ranë dëshmorë në rrugën e All-llahut. Përkundrazi, ata janë të gjallë duke u ushqyer te Zoti i tyre. Janë të gëzuar me atë që u dha All-llahu nga të mirat e Tij ... (Ali Imran, 169-170)

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh në ëndërr agjërimin ose prishjen e tij*

Kush e sheh veten e tij duke agjëruar, kjo aludon se ai person i përmbahet fesë së tij dhe flet pak për atë që nuk i intereson.
E kush e sheh veten duke bërë atë që është e ndaluar për tu bërë nga agjëruesi, kjo aludon se ai person nuk e përfill fenë e tij.
Kush e sheh veten në ëndërr duke bërë iftar në kohën e caktuar, atëherë kjo aludon se ka gjetur hair dhe furnizim të madh në fenë dhe dynjanë e tij dhe se prej tij është larguar pikëllimi dhe frika.
E, kush e sheh veten e tij dukë bërë iftar para kohës së caktuar, kjo komentohet se ai person përgojon njerëzit ose gënjen, ndoshta aludon edhe për sëmundje ose udhëtim, bazuar në fjalën e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: ... E, kush e përjeton prej jush këtë muaj, le të agjërojë, ndërsa kush është i sëmurë ose në udhëtim ... (Bekare, 185)

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh në ëndërr duke dhënë lëmoshë (sadaka)*

Nëse shihet në ëndërr dhënia e lëmoshës, kjo komentohet në këto forma: Nëse është dijetar dituria e tij do të shtohet, nëse është udhëheqës, pushteti i tij do të zgjerohet, nëse është tregtar, fitimi i tij do të shtohet ose do të fitojnë njerëzit nga ai. E, nëse është mjeshtër, do të mësojnë zanat prej tij. Thuhet se nëse e sheh veten duke shpërndarë lëmoshë, ky njeri do të ketë begati në pasurinë e tij dhe do të furnizohet me pendim, mbështetur në fjalën e Allahut subhanehu ve teala: Merr prej pasurisë së tyre (të atyre që pranuan gabimin) lëmoshë që t'i pastrosh me të dhe t'u shtosh (të mirat) ... (Tevbe, 103)

*Kapitulli për atë që sheh në ëndërr dhënien e zekatit*

Nëse dikush sheh në ëndërr se po jep zekat, komentimi është në këto forma: përgëzim, mirësi, begati, fitim, shërim, kryerje (obligimi), lehtësim i ndonjë gjëje të vështirë, kryerje e ndonjë nevoje dhe ndriçim.



Përktheu: Fatmir Raçi

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

> selam alejkum
> 
> a ka dikush ne forum qe di ti shpjegoje endrat..nqs po te lutem me thoni


gjeje me google faqen....  perty moter...  aty eke nje fjalor shum te bukur FJALORI I KOMENTIMIT TE ENDRRAVE.

----------

